# Just installed my Alpine MRD-M300 amp, and my R-drive 10" woofer... HELP!



## EVL 16V (Apr 2, 2002)

I got everything hoooked up and working, but, does anyone have any experence with this amp? it doesnt hit hard at all.. I'm running a Alpine CDA-7894 unit and i'm pushing 300 watts to a single 10", and i should hear more bass than i'm getting.. i'm thinking my amp is set up wrong.. Anyone know of the settings?








Thanks beforehand!
Tim


----------



## bquach17 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Alpine MRD-M300 amp, and my R-drive 10" woofer... HELP! (EVL 16V)*

I hear alpine amps aren't very good for subs. Try turning up the bass boost. Or if there is a setting for 2V / 4V+ RMS inputs, try toggling that. Are your gains up all the way?
I had to use a line drive and crank the gains up on my RF amp to get any decent volume. I've since got a better amp (rated low power but much better) and HU so get even more bass from my sub.


----------



## DZCad90 (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Just installed my Alpine MRD-M300 amp, and my R-drive 10" woofer... HELP! (bquach17)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I hear alpine amps aren't very good for subs. [HR][/HR]​I'm here to inform you that you heard wrong.
EVL 16V:
First, I'm assuming by R-Drive you mean Alpine Type R 10"? If that is so, do you have a dual 2 ohm or a dual 4 ohm driver?
If you have a dual 2 ohm driver, if possible return it and get a dual 4 ohm driver. 
Wire your dual 4 ohm driver up in parallel (Positive to Positive, negative Negative) to show a 2 ohm load to your MRD-M300.
Now, make sure you have the amp set up correctly:
Press Menu until "1" shows on the display. Press Enter.
"1-1" should show in the display. Press Enter.
Arrow over until "2ch" shows in the display. Press Enter.
Further adjustments are made like the above.
Menu option 1-2 is your input level (Gain control.) For starters, set this off at -6dB, you can adjust later to your taste.
Menu option 2-1 is your LPF. Turn this off. (You will be using the one on your head unit.)
Menu option 3 is your SubSonic filter. If you have a sealed enclosure, it's pretty safe to trun this off. 
Menu option 4 is the parametric EQ. Leave this off for now.
Menu option 5 is the Bass Compensator. Definately turn this on. This is where you really get output from this amp.
Menu option 6 is time correction. Leave this off for now. 
Menu option 7 is Phase. Leave this set to 0 degrees. (You can change this with your head unit.)
Menu option 8 is Amp Set. This is only applicable if you are using an Alpine RUX-4280 Remote Amplifier Control Center and have multiple amps hooked to the RACC. Leave this alone for now. If you are getting "Turn On Thump" refer to the book on how to delay amp turn on this using this menu option.
Menu Optin 9 is Safe Mode. This disables the output of the amp for a brief period so you can adjust the settings while the amp is on. Again. leave it alone.
Head unit:
Press and hold the "T.Corr" button on the HU. "HPF" will display. Set this to your liking as well as to match the frequency response of your front/rear stage speakers. Generally it's a good idea to have this set at or above your LPF point for your subwoofer.
Press "T.Corr" again. LPF should display. For now, use the Fwd/Rev CD player keys to select 80 Hz. 
Press "Title" to return to normal stereo operation.
Push in on the rotarty control knob once to adjust the subwoofer level and phase. Turn the knob to increase/decrease the subwoofer level (-15dB to 0dB) and press Fwd/Rev to adjust the phase of the subwoofer.
If you set your amp and HU up like this, you should get some decent output from the amp. I had the same combo, only with an Alpine Type-R 12. It sounded pretty decent, but I later moved to the Alpine MRD-M500, and very recently to a JL Audio 12W6v2. I wouldn't give this amp up for anything, the amount of flexibility is incredible and unmatched by other amps.
You will probably want to fine tune your amplifier settings a little, but what I gave you is a guideline to get some decent output from your amplifier / subwoofer combination and you can then work from there to fine tune the sound to your liking!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



[Modified by DZCad90, 12:05 PM 3-14-2003]


----------



## EVL 16V (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Just installed my Alpine MRD-M300 amp, and my R-drive 10" woofer... HELP! (EVL 16V)*

Thanks for all the help!! i appreciate it, i'll get to messing with it here soon...

Tim


----------

